# Lansoprazole



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI'm not sure where to post this , but y con has put me on Lansoprazole to clear my Gastritis.Has anyone been on this with good effect?.. had any side effects?Fiona


----------



## RSW49 (May 22, 2010)

Hi This is my first post. I was put of Lansoperzole but it didn't make a bit of difference to me. I even doubled the dose but to no effect.My doc has taken me off it now and at the moment I'm not taking anything.Also been on Omaperazole and Pecid AC with no effect.


----------



## MrsS (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been on it and it helped a little but I had stomach pains and still some nausea. I'm on Omeprazole now which seems to help with the nausea although it triggers my IBS-D.


----------

